# Happy St. Patrick's Day!



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2018)

So I might be going to a party tomorrow night if they have one here that is.  Found a green pair of slacks to wear and Suzy has a bow on her collar that is green and white.  She will go to.

So are you doing anything for St. Patrick's Day?​


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 16, 2018)

Being my Celtic self and staying home (it'll be amateur night) 
Careful out there
don't drink and walk


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 16, 2018)

Have a good time, Ruthanne!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 16, 2018)

Tomorrow is my hubby (and his twin brother's) birthday.   We will be celebrating at home since we aren't part of the green beer crowd anymore.   ld:    :tv:


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> Have a good time, Ruthanne!


Thanks, it will be nice to get out of the apt. for awhile.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Being my Celtic self and staying home (it'll be amateur night)
> Careful out there
> don't drink and walk


Hahaha.  That's all I have to do is walk since it's right next door.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 16, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> Hahaha.  That's all I have to do is walk since it's right next door.


HAH!
Enjoy


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> HAH!
> Enjoy


Thank you and I hope you have a nice time at home.


----------



## Lara (Mar 16, 2018)

Here's a party couple having fun. Umm...no more drinks for you, Camilla :rofl:


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2018)

Lara said:


> Here's a party couple having fun. Umm...no more drinks for you, Camilla :rofl:


hahahahaha!


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 16, 2018)

Tomorrow my youngest granddaughter Celt will enjoy her first St Paddy


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Tomorrow my youngest granddaughter Celt will enjoy her first St Paddy


How nice!  She is a real beauty!


----------



## IKE (Mar 17, 2018)

*Happy St. Patrick's Day !


*


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2018)

IKE said:


> *Happy St. Patrick's Day !
> 
> 
> View attachment 49836*


That makes my mouth water.  Hope your day is swell!


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 17, 2018)

*Happy St. Patrick's Day !
*


----------



## Pappy (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2018)

IKE said:


> *Happy St. Patrick's Day !
> 
> 
> View attachment 49836*



Any leftovers - send to me!


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2018)

Here's what I had for lunch - corned beef sandwich, tater tots and cole slaw (the slaw had the required cabbage and carrots).


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 17, 2018)

*​All the food looks great. I have our corned beef and cabbage in the slowcooker now.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 18, 2018)

Vega_Lyra said:


> *Happy St. Patrick's Day !
> *





Pappy said:


> View attachment 49853





Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 49854





debodun said:


> Here's what I had for lunch - corned beef sandwich, tater tots and cole slaw (the slaw had the required cabbage and carrots).
> 
> View attachment 49863



Very nice pictures everyone!  Hope your day was good.  There ended up being no party to go to but oh well, I slept well anyhow..lol


----------

